# whats this "Umbrous"



## bbarber65 (Jul 31, 2015)

I hear the work "umbrous" used with argente mice...what is that? one person said "here is my argente mouse, and here is my "umbrous argente mouse" what is the difference?

also, somewhere along my reads, I came across someone who wrote about a mouse with a stripe of solid black color running down his spine while he was a brindle mouse. I have one of those, what is it?

third question. if argente mice have red eyes, what is a mouse that is colored like an argente called if he has black eyes? same question for a white mouse?

thanks for your answers, I have looked on line and many websites. haven't found the answers to these questions yet.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm going to answer your last question first: an Argente is a Pink Eyed Agouti  
Umbrous is most commonly used about Agouti mice, because they are the ones with the biggest problem. Umbrous means they are black or very dark along the spine, and get gradually lighter down the sides. It's a fairly common fault - and yes, it counts as a fault in shows. 
I have no clue about Brindles, so unfortunately I can't ask that question, but I hope the rest helped.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

this is an umbrous argente,the stripe down the back is silver









Argente have a blue /grey undercoat visible when you blow the coat.Orange mice with black eyes are reds, in your case likely to be recessive yellows.Orange mice with pink eyes and no blue/grey undercoat are fawns.A brindle can be umbrous if it's the right colour.White mice with black eyes are either creams in the( UK) or sometimes known as bone ( USA )or black eyed whites which are pied mice that have no coloured patches.


----------



## bbarber65 (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow . That answers so much. To be honest, my untrained eye doesn't see a silver line down the spine of that mouse you pictured but with time I will get it! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

when I'm feeding tomorrow I'll see if I can get a better picture.


----------

